# My Custom Tack Box - WIP (image heavy)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Pic 1: Plans
Pics 2+3: before staining
Pics 4+5: after staining and laquering
Pic 6: drawer
Pic7: Saddle stand


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

umm.....WOW

It's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen! Your boyfriend is making that for you???? uh ya,.....bit jealous  You're one lucky gal. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Cashew (Jan 28, 2009)

Needs a bit more varnish


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

That is GORGEOUS! very Jealous


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh I'm so jealous!!! That's exactly what my dream tack box looks like but my trainer would never allow me to keep something that big in her barn as we're already running out of room.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

That is awsome!!!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! very, very nice!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

that looks great!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cashew said:


> Needs a bit more varnish


Aaand this would be my darling boyfriend, Rich. 

(he was upset that "Peanut" was taken, so he opted for Cashew. Running joke.)


Thank you all for your comments!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You are one lucky girl!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

I bet she's saying "darn" about that, lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

hehehe.. I am very lucky and I know it.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

that is awesome. ill have to get my rich to build me something like that...on second thoughts maybe i should get the dogs to build one...it might stay up then lol my rich doesnt have a good track record with building things that stay together for very long lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Heheh awe Jazzy...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new box. It looks great  Now we just need to add tack inside :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Heheh awe Jazzy...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Kelly!! I will fill it to the brim and then some.


----------

